# Maximuscle



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

You know the competition Maximuscle runs - Real Life Real stories. Where people send in before and after pictures about their training success. Then the winner gets maximuscle products.

Well, I won it! gonna be in the Jan 08 catalogue and i think MAXIM magazine in december 2007. Found out yesterday and nearly fell off my chair!

Just thought i'd share that with you as i've not won anything before!

Now trying to decide what to get with my prize, pretty confusing stuff, if anybody has any recommendations let me know.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

nice one mate, i know a lad who won that, he got loads of stuff, put your before and after pics up in the members pics section...come on lets have a look at ya!

If they say you can a selection of the range of products id go for

Recovermax

Cyclone

Promax extreme

Progain extreme (if you want to put weight on)

GH kick

Ive used all of the above, maximuscle as a brand are far too expensive, but if your getting them for nowt then you cant complain

Once again well done will


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah they are pricey thats for sure!

I'll see if i can find the pics i submitted.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

congratulations!

any chance of a link to your entry?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I cant find it online yet. Catalogue is out Jan 08.

heres the transformation though. hopefully it'll work

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Holy shit. How long did that take?!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

JayC said:


> Holy shit. How long did that take?!


3-4 months. I lost 3 stone of fat, worked hard as hell solidly. Diet, training, sleep. All down to the tee. Loved it.

Im a bit bigger than that now. that "after" picture was taken July/August. I stayed that size for about 2 months and then started bulking. Put on about a stone of mass and the abs are still hanging in there!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hang on, there's a picture of you after 3 months with no diet change.

I'm guessing for the next month you cut weight and put on only a bit of muscle?


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

good transformation!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

JayC said:


> Hang on, there's a picture of you after 3 months with no diet change.
> 
> I'm guessing for the next month you cut weight and put on only a bit of muscle?


Sorry guys, i've confused myself as these were taken a while ago!!

Started










after three months weight training with no diet change










Then finished at after cutting weight.










That should make more sense!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh good work there will, just shows you what hard work and dedication can do, well done mate


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

aye well done!

bit of a vague question but did it help your training keeping before, during and after pictures?

And you definately look very cut in the third picture, but for some reason I would prefer the physique you have in the picture without diet change. Do most people end up looking so toned after a diet change?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

elliot said:


> aye well done!
> 
> bit of a vague question but did it help your training keeping before, during and after pictures?


Sure did, the mirror is a great way of telling if your making progress but having photos shows how far you've come and is a great motivation boost. I recommend it. Plus, i won that comp and Â£500 worth of products so i'd say it was definately worth doing!!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I did ALOT of cardio to get the definition. Diet is a huge factor, i was eating very VERY clean for the cut and was on low carb so thats why i shrank. I wanted to get it all off before starting to pack on muscle.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

top job - obviously worked very, very hard....I believe Cyclone is top stuff - pending on your goals. congrats Si-K


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> Sorry guys, i've confused myself as these were taken a while ago!!
> 
> Started
> 
> ...


You've confused yourself because the three months no diet change is from an entirley seperate time!

The 3 months no diet change was a progress pic from the first time you started training, not a work in progress like the other two...

I'm with elliot, get down big dog style, that's why I've got no abs....that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!

Some seriously hard work went ino that! I was cutting with will at the same time, I made it a month and that was enough for me, lost 25kg off my bench, 30kg off my squat and 4 inches off my waist. I didn't rate the trade off and I didn't get his abs!! I'm just off to sit in a corner now..


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Any chance of some pictures matt, hoping that doesnt sound homoerotic in any way.

Ive got sort of a definitive picture of how I would like my body to look after training and its not really the toned/cut look. Perhaps more fedor emelianenko type aesthetically.

Aswell if I can just invade your thread Will, how would I go about shaping myself this way. Is it more lifting and compound exercises? I know you said you did an awful lot of cardio to achieve your physique Will but is there any way of combining both cardio and weights for a more bulkier outcome?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

id be intersted in your training routine over the 3 months

and your diet, if you dont mind posting them


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll see if i can track them down today. pretty sure i tracked it all on animalpak forum.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

elliot said:


> Any chance of some pictures matt, hoping that doesnt sound homoerotic in any way.
> 
> Ive got sort of a definitive picture of how I would like my body to look after training and its not really the toned/cut look. Perhaps more fedor emelianenko type aesthetically.
> 
> Aswell if I can just invade your thread Will, how would I go about shaping myself this way. Is it more lifting and compound exercises? I know you said you did an awful lot of cardio to achieve your physique Will but is there any way of combining both cardio and weights for a more bulkier outcome?


Put some pictures on wills photobucket thing. They are spread over a couple of years. Haven't got one from when I started cutting with will.

About 4 months in from starting training at about 72kg

http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa206/westw1/?action=view&current=MATT5.jpg

Blurry front view one is at the end of a month cut from 87.25 kg to about 81.

http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa206/westw1/?action=view&current=matt6.jpg

Pool shot one I just quite like as my back looks big! I got up to about 86.5 slowly after the end of the cut over a few months

http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa206/westw1/?action=view&current=mattpool.jpg


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> id be intersted in your training routine over the 3 months
> 
> and your diet, if you dont mind posting them





elliot said:


> Aswell if I can just invade your thread Will, how would I go about shaping myself this way. Is it more lifting and compound exercises? I know you said you did an awful lot of cardio to achieve your physique Will but is there any way of combining both cardio and weights for a more bulkier outcome?


This is it.....

3 to 4 weekly sessions at the gym consisting of -

Tuesday - Chest. BB Bench, incline bench, decline bench, DB flys, dips. Follow up with 20-30 minutes of skipping/running/rowing/punchbag.

Thursday - Back. Deadlift, Bent BB rows, Shrugs, kneeling DB rows, wide grips chins.

Follow up with 20-30 minutes of skipping/running/rowing/punchbag.

Saturday - Shoulders & Arms - DB shoulder press, lateral raise, front raise, DB curls, hammer curls, o/head tricep, tricep pulldown, rope chins.

Follow up with 20-30 minutes of skipping/running/rowing/punchbag.

Sunday - Cardio session. 30-45 minutes skipping/running/rowing/punchbag.

Diet - Cut out everything i was doing wrong, junkfood, alcohol etc average day consists of

7.30 - Banana & scrambled egg whites

9.00 - Protein & Oat shake

11.00 - peice of fruit

12.30 - grilled chicken/steak & veg/pasta

2.00 - peice of fruit/veg

4.30 - protein shake

6.30 - grilled chicken/fish/steak & veg/pasta

8.30 - protein shake (post training)

10.00 - natural mixed nuts & raisins and/or cottage cheese

Got no info on calories/macrothings as im not that clued up - sorry.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

The Holland and Barrett magazine has asked to interview me about my transformation, should be in it next month! Might even be able to get some publicity for West Fight Company out of this one!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Mag should be out in May. Holland & Barrett and GNC sell it.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

can you plug uk-mma too


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I would have if you'd have said sooner mate, i was plugging left right and centre! I got west fight company in there and theres a link from my site to here so you may get some more members!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just been browsing the maximuscle site and come across this little gem

http://www.maximuscle.com/body2008/PreviousWinners.html

Well done once again William!!

P.S did you get coin for that?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> Just been browsing the maximuscle site and come across this little gem
> 
> http://www.maximuscle.com/body2008/PreviousWinners.html
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, not actual coin - i got Â£500 added to my maximuscle account. Got a decent amount of gear from them for doing the healthy for men article aswell.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

So can you get free maximuscle stuff upto Â£500?

What have you tried so far?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> So can you get free maximuscle stuff upto Â£500?
> 
> What have you tried so far?


Yeah, i've spent it all - got promax, progain, methoxymax and HMB1000.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

what was the methoxymax like?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> what was the methoxymax like?


tastes like peppermint.

I can never tell if supplements work to be honest. As i have no basis for comparison, i wouldnt say i can notice a big difference in training with or without it.


----------

